# USB-Pre External soundcard



## Element (Dec 15, 2006)

Has anyone tried using REQ with a Sound Devices USB Souncard? Does REQ "time out" with tone output? Whilst just setting up levels and calibrations either REQ ceases to put out tones or the USB Pre hangs and wont pass tones, despite re-installing both new and old drivers. :wits-end:


----------

